
Ten Smart Reasons to Learn about IP Law - aditya
http://www.iplawforstartups.com/ten-smart-reasons-to-learn-about-ip-law/
======
d4ft
Smart reasons? I love when people who are paid for the precision of their
language construct a sentence that anthropomorphizes incorrectly.

(full disclosure: I may be in law school)

------
jimmyjim
Any suggestion as to what particular text or resource I should get?

------
kevingadd
"6. To minimize the chance of liability for IP infringement

Ignorance is not bliss. It can get you sued. And as some unfortunate software
developers have learned, trade secret misappropriation can land you in jail."

I frequently hear it said that it is better to ignore the existence of IP when
building software than to look for related IP beforehand, because prior
knowledge of a given patent can be used as evidence against you in court. Am I
misinterpreting this part of the blog post?

